# SketchUp Tutorial Test--Follow Me



## SketchUp Guru (25 Apr 2007)

Is this thing on?

http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=804227612


----------



## Nick W (26 Apr 2007)

Don't understand the question Dave. The video works though, if that's what you meant. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Apr 2007)

Nick, I was just trying a new video link. I think the quality is better than Youtube.


----------



## Nick W (26 Apr 2007)

I'd say the quality is better.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Apr 2007)

Now, if I can just get my audio synch issues worked out...


----------



## Scrums (26 Apr 2007)

I blinked and missed it  

Chris.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Apr 2007)

See how fast Follow Me works? :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2007)

Dave R":3a6wmwe9 said:


> Now, if I can just get my audio synch issues worked out...



That is certainly a problem with YouTube. The last couple of vids I've uploaded have been annoyingly out of sync, despite the originals being as they should.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Apr 2007)

Steve, mine don't even get out of my computer before the audio synch is off. It is probably due to a setting in the freeware capture application I'm using or maybe because it is a freeware program.
:roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 May 2007)

Here's a new SketchUp video demo. This one even has sound and the sound appears to have remained synched with the video. Let me know what you think.
http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=823488481


----------



## Philly (1 May 2007)

Very good, Dave!
Clear, good audio and great tuition  
Thanks, 
Philly


----------



## John McM (1 May 2007)

At last the future of SU tutorials has arrived. Great vid, audio synced and terrific content. Awesome Dave. Thanks and well done.


----------



## Nick W (1 May 2007)

Dave,

Job's a good'un. =D>


----------

